# What do I prepare to go to Port Charlotte Bay in Alligator for fishing?



## ShallowMinded84 (Nov 18, 2020)

I was just there a couple months back and caught alot of snook around alligator Bay. The water is dark so bring ur dark water lures. We caught all our fish on paddle tails and shrimp soft plastics. Plenty of area to fish backwaters and not have to cross the bay, it is huge and when a storm rolls in is rough. So really depends on ur boat. Not sure what u need to know about terrain, it's Florida so flat lol. Just bring ur typical shallow water gear that usually use.


----------

